# Estação Samora Correia - meteosamora.com



## Griffin (12 Ago 2015 às 17:06)

Boa tarde a todos,

Embora já seja um visitante frequente deste fórum, não queria deixar de dar a conhecer a página da estação meteorólogica amadora de Samora Correia.
Os dados já são há algum tempo disponibilizados via wunderground, mas foi agora criada uma página especificamente para o efeito (www.meteosamora.com).

A estação é uma Watson W8681-Solar, também vendida sob a marca PCE. Usa o software Meteohub para recolha dos dados e corre sobre um Raspberry PI B+.

Qualquer dúvida, comentário ou sugestão, não hesitem.

Um abraço.
Pedro Bastos

PS: Os dados acumulados de precipitação apresentados na página estão de momento com problemas.


----------



## MSantos (13 Ago 2015 às 19:27)

Griffin disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Embora já seja um visitante frequente deste fórum, não queria deixar de dar a conhecer a página da estação meteorólogica amadora de Samora Correia.
> Os dados já são há algum tempo disponibilizados via wunderground, mas foi agora criada uma página especificamente para o efeito (www.meteosamora.com).
> ...



Bem-vindo vizinho! 

Já há algum tempo que acompanho os dados dessa estação, felizmente agora temos o proprietário entre nós!


----------



## Griffin (15 Ago 2015 às 22:03)

MSantos disse:


> Bem-vindo vizinho!
> 
> Já há algum tempo que acompanho os dados dessa estação, felizmente agora temos o proprietário entre nós!



Obrigado pela receção.

Nesta zona do ribatejo tenho andado à procura de estações que reportem dados em tempo real para fazer comparação de informação.
Efetivamente tenho apenas conhecimento da estação da proteção civil de Benavente e os dados variam ligeiramente (mais 1ºC a 2ºC nas alturas de maior calor). Têm conhecimento de mais alguma por estas bandas?

Um abraço,
Pedro Bastos


----------



## StormRic (15 Ago 2015 às 23:40)

Griffin disse:


> Têm conhecimento de mais alguma por estas bandas?



Olá, bem vindo!

Para além das estações que figuram no WuderMap da zona, não conheço outras. A rede NetAtmo é ainda mais esparsa. É uma área de largos horizontes e com uma densidade de estações muito baixa.

Da NetAtmo a mais próxima está do outro lado do Tejo, também já figura na rede WU no entanto, em Alverca do Ribatejo. Mas para comparação não serve. Se eu entretanto tomar conhecimento de alguma outra estação privada, coloco aqui.

Cumprimentos e boas observações/seguimento!


----------



## MSantos (16 Ago 2015 às 01:36)

Griffin disse:


> Obrigado pela receção.
> 
> Nesta zona do ribatejo tenho andado à procura de estações que reportem dados em tempo real para fazer comparação de informação.
> Efetivamente tenho apenas conhecimento da estação da proteção civil de Benavente e os dados variam ligeiramente (mais 1ºC a 2ºC nas alturas de maior calor). Têm conhecimento de mais alguma por estas bandas?
> ...



Estações nesta zona não há muitas de facto, há uma em Canha também no WU. 

Eu tenho uma estação mas não tem fiabilidade para as máximas, são muito exageradas, apenas publico no MeteoPT os dados das mínimas, valores noturnos ou em dias nublados.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Ago 2015 às 18:23)

Bem vindo Pedro!
Também eu, sendo de Samora, apesar de ausente grande parte do ano, vou acompanhado os dados emitidos pela tua estação! 
Não tenho conhecimento de outras aqui pela zona para além das já mencionadas.

O meteosamora já está nos favoritos!


----------

